# Lumpkin Hunters



## josh chatham (Aug 27, 2009)

ANyone gonna be in Lumpkin Co. on Sept. 12??  Seeing any nice ones yet?


----------



## cmghunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Going to be there,as far as seeing any.Just a lot of bears so far.


----------



## JoeKnowsBows (Aug 29, 2009)

I'll be in it on the 12th passing thru though on my way to Hall to hunt the giant one


----------



## irocz2u (Aug 29, 2009)

i be in  union  in  suchees


----------



## j_seph (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll be there with cmghunter, hunting bear


----------



## ibowhunt (Sep 9, 2009)

i will be leaving lumpkin county to hunt in jasper county all weekend!!! more bear sign in lumpkin than deer sign...lol good luck joe on the big hall county deer.. send me a pict if u get him... good luck to everybody this weekend!!! have a safe and enjoyable hunt!!!


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 7, 2009)

Just wanted to see if anyone is doing any good.  Ive seen 6 different bear so far and havent seen a single deer until this past weekend.  Finally got a 6 and saw 4 other bucks saturday morning right after daylight.  Cant wait to get the smokepole out this weekend!!


----------



## josh chatham (Oct 19, 2009)

friend of mine shot a real nice 8 pt. today.  they were on the move today.  everyone i talked to that hunted saw deer.  Should have called in sick today haha


----------



## Fortenberry (Oct 24, 2009)

How is the movement of deer lately for ya'll. I have been several times and have not seen a deer yet. There is some sign, but no deer


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ive seen quite a few deer just before dark the last couple of nights. Does mainly, still havent seen but one buck so far this year.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Nov 17, 2009)

A few rubs no signs of a rut yet.
Had a spike eating acorns in front of me for 30 minutes he ate non stop!  Had some doe estrous hanging in a bush he walked down wind of it within 10 yards could have cared less!
An hour after the spike left a mature doe came to the same tree ate acorns non stop for an hour!  Not a single buck came by to check her out.  No interest in breeding today!


----------



## hitman2808 (Nov 22, 2009)

I saw 5 does and 1 6 pointer running a doe for her life last night on my property.. 7 years and ive never seen a buck run a doe there..come on cold weather!


----------



## Fortenberry (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw alot of chasing earlier today. Two diff sets of deer. It seems to finally be on now


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 9, 2009)

I saw a huge 8 tonight... unfortunately he has already been shot haha.  Big 8 killed in lumpkin this am.  Seems like they are chasing does hard right now!  I cant wait to get off work tomorrow and get in the stand!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 18, 2009)

anybody going to hunt chesnatee's last hunt?


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll be just over the mtn from there this sat.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 18, 2009)

never hunted that wma before. are the bucks still running does in that neck of the woods?


----------



## josh chatham (Dec 18, 2009)

think so. I havent hunted up there in 2 weeks.  They are still cruising around in lumpkin just north of town so i would think they are


----------

